# Eingaben aus Bestellformular an Paypal weiterleiten



## gtuning (11. Dezember 2010)

ch habe auf meiner Seite ein Bestellformular. Mittels eines .php Skripts werden die Eingaben an mich per Email weitergeleitet wenn der "Kaufen" Button geklickt wurde.

Was ich jetzt aber möchte ist, dass die eingegebenen Daten (Stückzahl, Adresse usw) direkt an Paypal weitergegeben werden. D.h. wenn der Käufer das Formular ausgefüllt und auf den "Kaufen" Button geklickt hat, soll er an Paypal weitergeleitet werden um dort seine Bestellung zu bestätigen. Aber eben nicht, dass er dann bei Paypal nochmal alles eingeben muss. Die Daten aus dem Formular sollen an Paypal weitergeleitet werden.

Die Umleitung an Paypal ist ja kein Problem, aber wie übergebe ich die Eingaben an Paypal?


----------



## RudolfG (11. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

1. wie du schon selber gesagt hast, passiert dies mit PHP, deswegen ist dieses Unterforum falsch.
2. dafür gibt es von Paypal ein SDK.

Gruß
RudolfG


----------

